# Slow crop - alka fail, next!



## Carlie400 (May 12, 2012)

Hi All,
So my darling Fluffy roughly 3.5 weeks old, has slow crop. It just isn't emptying. I tried the alka remedy but that has not helped either. So now I'm going to try Alka and then follow that with the spice remedy. If you have any good info for me to consider or anything else you would suggest trying please feel free. Wish us luck ! Cheers, Carlie


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Carlie....do you have a vet you can go to? If so what I would suggest to ask the vet is to show you how to Sub-Q fluids, and to prescribe Keflex (Cephalexin)


----------



## Carlie400 (May 12, 2012)

Ok so I had a look through all the sticky pages I could and I have the spice remedy and alka info all printed out again, one problem though. I have been unable to find a time frame of sorts. I have a couple of questions. When I do the Alka treatment again how long do I wait before I start dosing with the spice remedy ? Also - do I just mix the spice dose with a normal formula feed ? Please help Fluffy and I. Cheers, Carlie


----------



## Carlie400 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Srtiels ! I am not sure if my vet is very good with birds but I do have one and I can give her a go. I am confused. Should I just keep feeding as normal for now or should I flush and empty crop first and then continue feeding as normal until we can get into vet. Advice please ? I don't want to cause Fluffy any undue stress.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....as to the Alka-Seltzer.....you can also use Baking soda....1/2 tsp to 1/4 cup od warm water. *carefully* feed 1/2 cc/ml, and let the baby fully digest this. Once digested, then mix a little of the spice remedy (a pinch) in with the next feeding. The next feeding is a reduced feeding of 1/2 of what you normally feed per feeding. See how digestion is. *Also* look at the crop to make sure that the surface dose not have prominent red veins showing. OR that it is not overstretched looking and when empty the skin hanging lower that the opening to the digestive tract. You can feel this area by placing your fingertip to the base of the neck. The indentation is where the crop contents go into the body. If the crop hangs lower than this when fed the baby may need a crop bra fitted to it to lift and support the crop for proper emptying.

So miore info from you is needs....such is what does the skin-tone of the crop look like and the size when empty. How much does the bird weigh when empty? How much was being fed per feeding, the temps, and consistency,. How many times a day?

Here is an album that has some pix's of crop and other problems: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/


----------



## Carlie400 (May 12, 2012)

Fluffy and I are off to the avian vet tomorrow upon your earlier advice. I will let you know how we go ! I do not think I am experienced or confident enough to sort the issue myself. ~ C


----------

